# Merthyr Vale Housing Estate (May 2019)



## UEP-Wales (May 16, 2019)

*Taff Street & Crescent Street
Merthyr Vale
May 2019*


Despite being earmarked for demolition in 2003 by the local council after serious flooding, 2 streets within Merthyr Vale were left to suffer devastation as severe flooding hit Taff Street and Crescent Street once again during 2008.

Previous news reports have shown photographs of cars submerged deep in river water from the River Taff as residents work together to try and save more than 100 family homes on the streets from further damage.

By 2013, the council had purchased just 20 of the family homes based on flood risk profiles whilst other residents claimed that they were left in limbo as repair work wouldn’t go ahead because the council kept threatening demolition.

By 2018, the council had finally made the decision to purchase all of the properties under a compulsory purchase order and confirmed that the two streets would be demolished.












Speaking to past residents, they tell a different story though. We’re told that Taff Street “only flooded the once” and that the affected homes “have already been demolished”. It is alleged that no other floods affected that street, but it was confirmed that “Crescent Street was flooded a few times” and that “water would pour through the letter boxes”.

Since 2018, all of the properties were sealed but not even that lasted long. Metal thieves and vandals quickly made their way onto the streets to steel or damage the very little that remained. Windows are smashed, family homes set alight, boilers ripped out and floor boards taken up. These two streets that were once home to families now sit in a ghost town state.
















Although most properties have been stripped, some still contained family photographs, wedding photographs, birthday cards, school work and the graffiti across the streets saying, “not for sale” make the situation a stark reality as we photograph the properties.

Whilst to many, these two streets will just look like the typical housing estate that has been left abandoned, to those around it, it was once a place that they called home. Their children were born there, loved ones died there and it was a place where the council let them down like never before.


























Merthyr Tydfil Council spent more than £1.7million to take possession of these two streets of homes, claiming a high risk flood profile left them with no choice. Many of the past residents are questioning this decision though as the area has not flooded since it became deserted.

Despite forcing many families out of their home, in 2019 the two streets remain abandoned. Recent fires have clearly taken place and during our visit, a large number of youths were leaving the site as we arrived. It saddens us to think that this is not the first estate such as this we have visited and most probably won’t be the last.






Thank you for looking, the full set can be found by clicking here!​


----------



## Sabtr (May 16, 2019)

Must admit this is the first time I've heard of this street. Sounds like the flooding which happened when a super cell storm hit the UK? I know that one caused a heap of problems up in the North East of England.

Why did they flood? Is there a river behind or is it simply road layout allowing water to flood down from higher roads??
Councils love to get 'experts' in on stupid contracts. They get results at the end and can prove it was worth it - unfortunately it sounds like in this case the poor decisions have devastated a community. People never get back what values they should be paid..

The street actually looks very photogenic. I'm not sure if it's simply the curve or the vandalism - might be both which produce a pleasant effect.
Another one of those reports that are different to others. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Electric (May 16, 2019)

Nice report, thanks for sharing.
Thats someting different to the usual on here. 100 derelict houses and not the odd isolated cottage!


----------



## HughieD (May 17, 2019)

Man...that's a lot of derpage in one place. Nicely shot sir...


----------



## BikinGlynn (May 17, 2019)

Yeah that's cool, dont think we have had a whole street before!


----------



## White Rabbitt (May 17, 2019)

I'm desperately trying to see this but I've no pictures loading whatsoever, any suggestions fellow peeps?


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 17, 2019)

The flooding dates back around 20-30 years now as the streets are built next to the River Taff. It's an odd one though because there's a good 10ft before the water could reach the street level and then to reach the height of letterboxes etc is even more. 

Residents have said about they think the water board were forcing water down there from other areas that were flooded but have never admitted it. All we were able to find out is that there hasn't been a single flood or even close to one since they were all rehoused. 

Since posting the images up, we've found out that as residents were moving out, their properties were boarded up without them knowing which resulted in many of their belongings being left. When they spoke to the council about it, they were told that the site was to dangerous to let them back in. We've had quite a bit from past residents who have seen the shots and have been able to go themselves to recover their family photographs which is lovely 

I could have spent quite a while down there if the smell of smoke wasn't there! Really gets the back of your throat!




Sausage said:


> Must admit this is the first time I've heard of this street. Sounds like the flooding which happened when a super cell storm hit the UK? I know that one caused a heap of problems up in the North East of England.
> 
> Why did they flood? Is there a river behind or is it simply road layout allowing water to flood down from higher roads??
> Councils love to get 'experts' in on stupid contracts. They get results at the end and can prove it was worth it - unfortunately it sounds like in this case the poor decisions have devastated a community. People never get back what values they should be paid..
> ...


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 17, 2019)

Electric said:


> Nice report, thanks for sharing.
> Thats someting different to the usual on here. 100 derelict houses and not the odd isolated cottage!



They seem to pop up from time to time but not very often! I've got a few that I'm getting ready to post up though! 



HughieD said:


> Man...that's a lot of derpage in one place. Nicely shot sir...



Thanks very much! I do love a good housing estate!



BikinGlynn said:


> Yeah that's cool, dont think we have had a whole street before!



The only other one quite this size that I've done is the Billy Banks Estate in Penarth. Long gone now but that was huge! (Linky type thing)



White Rabbitt said:


> I'm desperately trying to see this but I've no pictures loading whatsoever, any suggestions fellow peeps?



Not too sure why... they've come up for me? Maybe try to clear your cashe or something?


----------



## Potter (May 18, 2019)

Wow, and such a waste.

Great that people have gone and recovered stuff.


----------



## The Wombat (May 18, 2019)

Really interesting post!
Don't see that many properties derelict that often
Good work


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 18, 2019)

The Wombat said:


> Really interesting post!
> Don't see that many properties derelict that often
> Good work



Welcome to South Wales! Alright it's not that bad but still! 

Ta very much


----------



## jadewest94 (Jul 29, 2019)

Tried this recently, soon as I pulled up secca just stared. oops


----------



## Dmc68 (Jul 30, 2019)

jadewest94 said:


> Tried this recently, soon as I pulled up secca just stared. oops



I tried back in June 



[/IMG]


----------



## missypink (Jul 30, 2019)

It's odd that you can still view it on Google maps, really odd to see the difference now


----------



## jadewest94 (Feb 5, 2022)

now it's flattened for the new housing estate being built near by


----------

